# Alltwalis Chapel



## Rubex (May 18, 2016)

This chapel was first built in 1784 and then rebuilt in 1833 and 1897. The present chapel, dated 1897, is built in the Classical style of the gable entry type. A prominent feature of this Chapel is the large arch at the font. The chapel is grade II listed because of its architectural character, the good interior timber and the cast-iron fittings. Inside there is also a large 3-sided gallery with iron columns.















































































​
Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2016)

You made a lovely job a that great pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## druid (May 18, 2016)

Nice. Lived not far from there for a while but in those days Capel Troedyrhiw was still in use.

You'll be doing the recent textile mills as well then ;-)


----------



## jsp77 (May 18, 2016)

thats lovely Rubex, you have capture this really well


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 19, 2016)

That's quite a nice chapel. I like the detail on the woodwork.


----------



## HughieD (May 19, 2016)

That's a stunner Rubex. Loving that little gem. Reminds me of a much better condition Loxley chapel. Hope it doesn't go the same way.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 19, 2016)

Great images.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (May 19, 2016)

Fantastic work Rubex. It makes a change to see one that's not had the living daylights smashed out of it!


----------



## night crawler (May 19, 2016)

Wonderful building, what a shame it's been left like that to deteriorate, you took some great photos of the place


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 19, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Loving that little gem. Reminds me of a much better condition Loxley chapel. Hope it doesn't go the same way.





night crawler said:


> Wonderful building, what a shame it's been left like that to deteriorate,



Sadly it will just continue to decay and fall into disrepair and then eventually somebody might be forced to do a pittance of remedial work - and the cycle of decay and make do and mend will grind on. Unless a building is used, heated, ventilated and properly and regularly maintained, listing really does sweet bugger all! A few years down the line all that interior pine woodwork will be damp and full of worm and rot or vandals will have torched the place. Sadly, Religious meeting places like this were built for a specific purpose and unless gutted, the fabric of the building cannot be used for other endeavours. I know of five old chapels that have managed to survive closure - but only because they have been taken over by one of the newer emerging Faiths / forms of Worship. Old chapels could be used by a club dedicated to public speaking, the reading of books and verse or oratory in all its forms - but sadly not many people do this and those that do cannot afford the upkeep of buildings like this.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 20, 2016)

That's a lovely set from this lovely place


----------



## Jolee (May 20, 2016)

Rubex said:


> This chapel was first built in 1784 and then rebuilt in 1833 and 1897. The present chapel, dated 1897, is built in the Classical style of the gable entry type. A prominent feature of this Chapel is the large arch at the font. The chapel is grade II listed because of its architectural character, the good interior timber and the cast-iron fittings. Inside there is also a large 3-sided gallery with iron columns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great Photos


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Wow! That's fantastic! 
Beautiful photography as always Rubex!


----------



## Wolves414 (Feb 26, 2022)

Great photos, do you know who owns it?


----------



## night crawler (Feb 26, 2022)

Wolves414 said:


> Great photos, do you know who owns it?


Easy Google it


----------

